# Super Grover Pass on Sale Now



## Belle & Ariel

Last year I read about an incredible deal here on the Sea World board.

Sesame Place which is related to Sea World Parks has an annual pass that includes:
Sea World in Orlando, San Antonio,TX, and San Diego, CA
Busch Gardens in Tampa and Williamsburg, VA
of course Sesame Place in PA
Waterparks-
Aquatica in Orlando
Adventure Island in Tampa
Water Country USA in Williamsburg, VA

It is a premium pass so you get benefits:
Preferred parking at all parks
Preferred seating at shows--arrive at least 15 minutes early
Ride Again on popular rides--not on Cheetah Hunt Busch Gardens Tampa
Discount on food and merchandise
and various monthly or seasonal promotions

It is good from purchase date through December 31, 2013.  Regular price is $212 but from 11/17 til 12/31 it is 25% off or $159.  From 1/1/13 til 3/13 you save 20% so it is a little more.  You can pay to have it shipped but for no extra charge you can print off a voucher and redeem for pass at your first park.  We showed our voucher and received free premium parking the first visit. 
sesameplace.com
It is less than $10 more than an AP for Sea World and cheaper than SW/BG or SW/Aquatica APs. 
We have thouroughly enjoyed ours and wanted to share this info with those planning visits.
And thank you to those who shared this info last year.


----------



## greenclan67

Belle & Ariel said:


> Last year I read about an incredible deal here on the Sea World board.
> 
> Sesame Place which is related to Sea World Parks has an annual pass that includes:
> Sea World in Orlando, San Antonio,TX, and San Diego, CA
> Busch Gardens in Tampa and Williamsburg, VA
> of course Sesame Place in PA
> Waterparks-
> Aquatica in Orlando
> Adventure Island in Tampa
> Water Country USA in Williamsburg, VA
> 
> It is a premium pass so you get benefits:
> Preferred parking at all parks
> Preferred seating at shows--arrive at least 15 minutes early
> Ride Again on popular rides--not on Cheetah Hunt Busch Gardens Tampa
> Discount on food and merchandise
> and various monthly or seasonal promotions
> 
> It is good from purchase date through December 31, 2013.  Regular price is $212 but from 11/17 til 12/31 it is 25% off or $159.  From 1/1/13 til 3/13 you save 20% so it is a little more.  You can pay to have it shipped but for no extra charge you can print off a voucher and redeem for pass at your first park.  We showed our voucher and received free premium parking the first visit.
> sesameplace.com
> It is less than $10 more than an AP for Sea World and cheaper than SW/BG or SW/Aquatica APs.
> We have thouroughly enjoyed ours and wanted to share this info with those planning visits.
> And thank you to those who shared this info last year.



I might just have to buy myself 2!!! That is a great deal!


----------



## staceyeileen

where do you buy this?  link?


----------



## staceyeileen

ok, I found it on the sesame place site.  Not valid for FL residents.


----------



## savannahcat

Belle & Ariel said:


> Last year I read about an incredible deal here on the Sea World board.
> 
> Sesame Place which is related to Sea World Parks has an annual pass that includes:
> Sea World in Orlando, San Antonio,TX, and San Diego, CA
> Busch Gardens in Tampa and Williamsburg, VA
> of course Sesame Place in PA
> Waterparks-
> Aquatica in Orlando
> Adventure Island in Tampa
> Water Country USA in Williamsburg, VA
> 
> It is a premium pass so you get benefits:
> Preferred parking at all parks
> Preferred seating at shows--arrive at least 15 minutes early
> Ride Again on popular rides--not on Cheetah Hunt Busch Gardens Tampa
> Discount on food and merchandise
> and various monthly or seasonal promotions
> 
> It is good from purchase date through December 31, 2013.  Regular price is $212 but from 11/17 til 12/31 it is 25% off or $159.  From 1/1/13 til 3/13 you save 20% so it is a little more.  *You can pay to have it shipped but for no extra charge you can print off a voucher and redeem for pass at your first park. * We showed our voucher and received free premium parking the first visit.
> sesameplace.com
> It is less than $10 more than an AP for Sea World and cheaper than SW/BG or SW/Aquatica APs.
> We have thouroughly enjoyed ours and wanted to share this info with those planning visits.
> And thank you to those who shared this info last year.



Can anyone verify that they have been able to redeem the voucher for an actual season pass at either Busch Gardens Tampa or SeaWorld Orlando?


----------



## angelmom27

staceyeileen said:
			
		

> ok, I found it on the sesame place site.  Not valid for FL residents.



That stinks. Just when I was getting excited too.


----------



## mieuxmew

I have purchased Sesame Place passes many times.  You have two options regarding getting actual passes.

If you pay a few dollars extra and have them shipped, you will receive actual active passes.

Otherwise, you will print a voucher which will need to be taken to Sesame Place to exchange for a Sesame Super Grover pass.  There is a kiosk outside the entrance, which I have used off season to get a pass.  I recommend spending the few extra dollars and pay for the shipping.

You may encounter a problem if you go to Seaworld with a Sesame Place voucher.


----------



## haydeecm

mieuxmew said:


> I have purchased Sesame Place passes many times.  You have two options regarding getting actual passes.
> 
> If you pay a few dollars extra and have them shipped, you will receive actual active passes.
> 
> Otherwise, you will print a voucher which will need to be taken to Sesame Place to exchange for a Sesame Super Grover pass.  There is a kiosk outside the entrance, which I have used off season to get a pass.  I recommend spending the few extra dollars and pay for the shipping.
> 
> You may encounter a problem if you go to Seaworld with a Sesame Place voucher.




I have read that in the past, but this year under important product information it specifically says "internet vouchers for season passes purchased online can be redeemed at any SeaWorld parks and entertainment location", so I wonder if that changed.

What I don't see anywhere is an actual statement about whether it can be used in the remainder of 2012. It says something about the 2013 season but I thought they had included 2012 in the past.


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

haydeecm said:


> I have read that in the past, but this year under important product information it specifically says "internet vouchers for season passes purchased online can be redeemed at any SeaWorld parks and entertainment location", so I wonder if that changed.
> 
> What I don't see anywhere is an actual statement about whether it can be used in the remainder of 2012. It says something about the 2013 season but I thought they had included 2012 in the past.



For some reason I had never heard about this pass until the other day.  As we will be in Orlando in Dec. and plan to go back next fall this pass made sense.  Having these same questions I called the Seaworld customer service number.  The lady on the phone told me that yes, you can redeem the vouchers at Seaworld and yes, the pass can be used starting now.


----------



## APB513

I just went to the website and the price is coming up as $173.98 ($186.51 w/taxes) for ages 2 and up.

This is what is says:

Don't miss this limited time, holiday sale on Season Passes!
Purchase a 2013 Super Grover Season Pass with Christmas at 25% off the regular price - Offer ends 12/31/12!

With a 2013 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place (thru 10/27/13), SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica (FL, TX), Water Country USA (VA) and Adventure Island (FL) parks during their regular 2013 operating seasons. Plus unlimited admission during 2012 A Very Furry Christmas at Sesame Place.

You will also receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the regular 2013 season:

    FREE Preferred parking
    30% discount on food and merchandise
    30% discount on character dining experiences
    Preferred seating at select shows
    Ride Again privilege at select attractions
    Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends
    Discount admission for visiting friends and relatives and more!

You will also receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the 2012 A Very Furry Christmas event:

    FREE Very Furry Christmas parking
    30% discount on food and merchandise

Restrictions apply. Promotional offer not valid on Ezpay purchases. Offer valid 11/17/12 - 12/31/12 only. Not valid on past purchases. Cannot be combined with any other offer.


----------



## mischief32

Page down and you will see the pass without Christmas for the $158.


----------



## robinb

Whoo hoo!  Thanks OP.  What a great deal.  I might just have to buy 3 passes myself.  We are spending time in Tampa and I was thinking about getting a Fun Card for Busch Gardens, but for a bit more we get Sea World, Aquatica, free parking and discounts on food, etc.


VikingInMouseEars said:


> For some reason I had never heard about this pass until the other day.  As we will be in Orlando in Dec. and plan to go back next fall this pass made sense.  Having these same questions I called the Seaworld customer service number.  The lady on the phone told me that yes, you can redeem the vouchers at Seaworld and yes, the pass can be used starting now.


Thanks for calling!  We would want to start using it in late December.


----------



## APB513

mischief32 said:


> Page down and you will see the pass without Christmas for the $158.



Thanks.  I didn't see that.  (where's the "hanging my head in shame" smilie  )


----------



## ncfamily

My family bought these in February of this year.  We printed the vouchers off of the internet.  My wife and I redeemed ours at BG Tampa in April and we redeemed our kids vouchers at BG Williamsburg a month later.  Can confirm that we got free preferred parking every time we visited a park and also got the 10% discount on all purchases.  

We went to BG Tampa 4x, SeaWorld 2x, Aquatica once and BG Williamsburg more times than I can count.  It's a great buy.  Unfortunately NC is now an excluded state.

I will say that I would probably go ahead and pay to have the passes mailed just for the piece of mind in having your passes.  We had a little issue with getting our children's redeemed at BGW because they didn't know what they were.  The first time we went they just gave us a complimentary guest pass and told us we needed to have their birth certificates.


----------



## rthib

We bought these last year.
Paid to have the passes shipped as we wanted to make sure we had them and no issues.

Got preferred parking and entrance to pass areas at Shows.
Also good for discounts.

Used them at three Seaworlds (FL,TX,CA) Aquatica and also got Passholder discount for Discovery Cove.
Even used passholder discount for Hotel (thought the never checked, so I imagine anyone could book that rate).

The only disappointment.
The pass is just a boring pass - I was hoping it had "Super Grover" on the back.


----------



## Priorityonecb

We have purchased these three times, fantastic deal. This year they have added VA, NC and GA to the states that cannot purchase.    We are in NC, it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## brownhaired_girl

I see these passes have free parking at 
Sesame Place.   Is the parking also free at Sea World and Aquatica?
We had the Platinum passes for Williamsburg and had free parking just need assurance that the parking is free with these also.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

brownhaired_girl said:


> I see these passes have free parking at
> Sesame Place.   Is the parking also free at Sea World and Aquatica?
> We had the Platinum passes for Williamsburg and had free parking just need assurance that the parking is free with these also.



We have received free preferred parking at both Busch Gardens, Sea World, and Aquatica.


----------



## andrews_dad

Belle & Ariel said:


> We have received free preferred parking at both Busch Gardens, Sea World, and Aquatica.



Not only is it free parking, it is free preferred parking at all parks.  We used Sesame Place Grovers at SeaWorld during busy Xmas week last year.  We have handicap parking and Super Grover, and took the preferred parking as it was  CLOSER than the andicap due to handicap being parked up so much.  

You also get reserved seating at the Animal Show (Pet's something), the Sesame Street Xmas show at the same Pet's theatre, and the Believe s.Show.  EVERYONE in the group needs to show the pass to be seated there... they do check.


----------



## christophfam

Can anyone tell me what the ride again feature is at the FL parks?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

christophfam said:


> Can anyone tell me what the ride again feature is at the FL parks?



Sea World offers it at Manta, Kracken, and Journey to Atlantis.  Busch Gardens has it on all the coasters except Cheetah Hunt because it is so new.
Once the ride ends, tell the operator you have platinum pass and want to ride again.  Sometimes you stay in your seat and sometimes you get off and are on next car.
You go through and wait in the regular line the first time and then no wait for the second time immediately following.


----------



## APB513

I'm thinking about buying these passes for our trip next week.  Since its so close to when we leave, I will opt for the voucher and redeem them at either BG or SW depending on which park we visit first.

Will I be able to use the free parking feature with just the voucher?


----------



## ncfamily

APB513 said:


> I'm thinking about buying these passes for our trip next week.  Since its so close to when we leave, I will opt for the voucher and redeem them at either BG or SW depending on which park we visit first.
> 
> Will I be able to use the free parking feature with just the voucher?



What we did is used the drop off lane.  I dropped my wife off with my ID and I waited in the drop off area until she went and redeemed the passes.  Once she came back I was able to park with my new pass and got preferred parking.  This was at BGT but from my experience you could it at BGW and Sea World too.

Wish NC wasn't excluded anymore.  However we're gonna bite the bullet and buy the 2 yr platinum pass from BGW.


----------



## APB513

ncfamily said:


> What we did is used the drop off lane.  I dropped my wife off with my ID and I waited in the drop off area until she went and redeemed the passes.  Once she came back I was able to park with my new pass and got preferred parking.  This was at BGT but from my experience you could it at BGW and Sea World too.
> 
> Wish NC wasn't excluded anymore.  However we're gonna bite the bullet and buy the 2 yr platinum pass from BGW.



Thank you!


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

APB513 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about buying these passes for our trip next week.  Since its so close to when we leave, I will opt for the voucher and redeem them at either BG or SW depending on which park we visit first.
> 
> Will I be able to use the free parking feature with just the voucher?



Just show your voucher at the parking booth and they will honor it, we just did this last week.


----------



## APB513

VikingInMouseEars said:


> Just show your voucher at the parking booth and they will honor it, we just did this last week.



Thanks!


----------



## PaulaSue

Can I ask what kind of discount did you get for DC and how do you knwo what hotels you can get the discount for?  TIA


----------



## mblokland

PaulaSue said:


> Can I ask what kind of discount did you get for DC and how do you knwo what hotels you can get the discount for?  TIA



DC discount is $30.00


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I really want to get these passes for our Orlando trip in April and Williamsburg trip in July. I would prefer to have them mailed to me but the only options are etickets or outside USA shipping. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## cheerky

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I really want to get these passes for our Orlando trip in April and Williamsburg trip in July. I would prefer to have them mailed to me but the only options are etickets or outside USA shipping.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I believe you can print the etickets and redeem them at any Seaworld park.


----------



## gardener14

Previous posts have confirmed that the eVoucher can be printed and used for parking and admission to SW/BG, but can anyone confirm that the eVoucher can be exchanged for an actual pass (paper/plastic credit card sized card) using the kiosks at SW/BG.  I'd prefer to have a card I can put in my wallet and risk getting wet instead of carrying around pieces of paper for each day I visit.  

The ordering page says that eVouchers can be redeemed at any SeaWorld Parks location, but it doesn't clearly answer my question about whether a card will be provided in exchange at a location other than Sesame Place.


----------



## ncfamily

gardener14 said:


> Previous posts have confirmed that the eVoucher can be printed and used for parking and admission to SW/BG, but can anyone confirm that the eVoucher can be exchanged for an actual pass (paper/plastic credit card sized card) using the kiosks at SW/BG.  I'd prefer to have a card I can put in my wallet and risk getting wet instead of carrying around pieces of paper for each day I visit.
> 
> The ordering page says that eVouchers can be redeemed at any SeaWorld Parks location, but it doesn't clearly answer my question about whether a card will be provided in exchange at a location other than Sesame Place.



Yes they can.  My wife and I turned our Super Grover e-ticket vouchers in at BGT last April and got our printed Platinum Super Grover Passes good for the whole year.  We did have a little trouble trying to redeem the e-tickets for our children at BGW but when we finally got someone to try and redeem them they worked.  One caveat is that you can't redeem them at the kiosks, you must redeem them at Guest Services.


----------



## kandb

Can these passes still be ordered, or did they have to be ordered before Dec. 31st?


----------



## ncfamily

Can still be ordered but price has gone up a bit.


----------



## savannahcat

We are in Orlando now and redeemed our evouchers at Busch Gardens Tampa last week. The ticketing agent initially told us that they could only be redeemed at Sesame Place. I pulled up the website on my phone to show him that it says the vouchers can be redeemed at any SeaWorld Parks location. He proceeded to spend several minutes on the phone, but we did eventually get our passes, which were printed on credit card size paper stock similar to the Tyvek Disney tickets. 

To be fair, my brother and his family arrived later the same day and had absolutely no issue redeeming their vouchers. Just be prepared to spend a few extra minutes at the window if you end up with an inexperienced agent.

We received free preferred parking at both Busch Gardens and SeaWorld as well as preferred seating at many shows and ride again priveleges on all coasters except Cheetah Hunt.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

kandb said:


> Can these passes still be ordered, or did they have to be ordered before Dec. 31st?





The passes are now 20% off until March 1st. We are strongly considering buying these as we have toyed with the idea of doing a Sea World/Aquatica/Legoland trip over the summer and my two youngest are begging to go back to Sesame Place soon too. The free parking and 30% off food and merchandise will save us a ton.


----------



## gardener14

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> The passes are now 20% off until March 1st. We are strongly considering buying these as we have toyed with the idea of doing a Sea World/Aquatica/Legoland trip over the summer and my two youngest are begging to go back to Sesame Place soon too. The free parking and 30% off food and merchandise will save us a ton.



30% off food and merchandise is at Sesame Place.  The other parks offer 10% off food and merchandise.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

gardener14 said:
			
		

> 30% off food and merchandise is at Sesame Place.  The other parks offer 10% off food and merchandise.



Yep, the free parking and 30% off food and merchandise at Sesame Place will save us a ton within itself. We are from PA and Sesame Place is one of our family's favorite parks.


----------



## Shatsi

Is the price $169.59 20% discount?

We're planning on visiting Seaworld this year and will make a trip to sesame place too. So if the price is $169.59 after the discount it might not be worth it for us?


----------



## jlines

Just an FYI.  I bought platinum passes through Seaworld San Diego for $269.99 and they're good for 2 years.  They mailed the actual tickets to me along with lanyards for no charge.  So if you think you will get vacations for 2 years out of your pass, this may be the better option.

Now my question - can I also get the 30% when I visit Sesame Place this summer?


----------



## livndisney

jlines said:


> Just an FYI.  I bought platinum passes through Seaworld San Diego for $269.99 and they're good for 2 years.  They mailed the actual tickets to me along with lanyards for no charge.  So if you think you will get vacations for 2 years out of your pass, this may be the better option.
> 
> Now my question - can I also get the 30% when I visit Sesame Place this summer?



According to website 2 year Plat at SW San Diego is 330.00 -did you get a sale?

1 	SeaWorld San Diego 2-Year Platinum Pass - Adult 	$330.00 	$330.00
Sub Total 	$330.00
Shipping & Processing 	$0.00
Tax 	$0.00
Edit Cart 	Total 	$330.00


----------



## jkelly86

Is the Preferred Parking no longer included at the other parks?
(If you purchase after Dec 31)


----------



## gardener14

They've always only promised preferred parking free at Sesame Place only and regular parking free at the other parks as it states in the details about the Super Grover Pass, but in reality, they've always offered preferred parking at all of the parks except for during some peak periods when the parks are very crowded and they save preferred parking for those who are paying extra for it.


----------



## ncfamily

gardener14 said:


> They've always only promised preferred parking free at Sesame Place only and regular parking free at the other parks as it states in the details about the Super Grover Pass, but in reality, they've always offered preferred parking at all of the parks except for during some peak periods when the parks are very crowded and they save preferred parking for those who are paying extra for it.



That's been our experience as well.


----------



## jlines

livndisney said:


> According to website 2 year Plat at SW San Diego is 330.00 -did you get a sale?
> 
> 1 	SeaWorld San Diego 2-Year Platinum Pass - Adult 	$330.00 	$330.00
> Sub Total 	$330.00
> Shipping & Processing 	$0.00
> Tax 	$0.00
> Edit Cart 	Total 	$330.00



I bought them last year so maybe the price went up?


----------



## happymommy

I used them in 2011, and they were great!  We went to Orlando and enjoyed Seaworld, got free preferred parking, huge discount on Discovery Cove, then two times Busch Gardens and Water Country in Williamsburg as well.  It's a great deal!  Thinking about buying them again this year, since we're going to Williamsburg now in August with a friend.


----------



## mblokland

With the super grover pass you have the chance to visit Discovery cove in January, May or November for $169. Normal price for May is $259, also offers without Dolphin Swim.


----------



## AlliF75

We purchased our SG passes in August 12 when visiting Sesame Place. We took advantage of the next year free deal. So we purchased 2013 passes in 2012 but could use them both years. It has been fantastic!


----------



## Lynne G

If I buy the Super Grover passes before the discount ends, can I activate them after the discount ends?  I most likely can activate them at Sesame Place, though my kids may give me the ugh.  Also, if I can't get DH with me, can I still activate his?

Thanks, we will definitely be taking advantage of it this year.


----------



## ncfamily

Lynne G said:


> If I buy the Super Grover passes before the discount ends, can I activate them after the discount ends?  I most likely can activate them at Sesame Place, though my kids may give me the ugh.  Also, if I can't get DH with me, can I still activate his?
> 
> Thanks, we will definitely be taking advantage of it this year.



Yes you can activate them later but unless things have changed they are good for 2013 only so delaying activation doesn't buy you more time.  As for activating someone's who's not with you it probably just depends on the person at guest services.  Some will ask where everyone is, others will just activate them.  Of course you can activate SG passes at any seaworld park so I'm not sure why it matters.


----------



## acewashere

I wish I knew of this pass before I switched over my Driver License to Florida. I thought maybe I could use a loophole and ship them to my parents house. Would love the option of having season pass to Aquatica and Seaworld since I already go there, but would of loved to have a reason to goto tempa bay for bush gardens and adventure island. 

So is there a Florida Resident type deal like this?

Going to Disney at the end of the year. Plan on getting the Sea World Fun Card again and re-visiting Universal later week. So outside of those three, anyway of joining them to visit other parks in a joint seasonal pass?


----------



## kkmcan

Question: so if I buy one of these Super grover passes does that give you discounts to DC for all family members?


----------



## rstout01

Sea World Orlando offers a pass that offers access to:

SeaWorld Orlando + Aquatica + Busch Gardens - $229 pp

Or the Platinum pass for all 9 parks is $329 pp/year

You can get the Platinum pass for $499 for 2 years through Busch Gardens Tampa

The two year Platinum pass through Busch Gardens Williamsburg is $360.00 - I am not sure if there are state restrictions.  They also let you pay on a monthly basis.

You do get discounts to Discovery Cove with the passes, but it looks like only during certain dates in 2013...e.g. I found this on the Sea World passport member page:


Pass Member Appreciation Days at Discovery Cove during 2013! 

 $169: Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package 
 $99: Day Resort Package 
 $39: SeaVenture Experience 

 SeaVenture: 

 The Grand Reef's innovative experience, SeaVenture*, is an underwater walking tour where, while wearing a dive helmet, youll feel right at home under the sea. Find up-close excitement around every corner, each step yielding a new discovery. SCUBA certification is not required.
 *Medical and age restrictions apply

 Your Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package includes: A reserved 30-minute dolphin interaction*
Snorkeling with thousands of rays and tropical fish plus hand feeding exotic birds in a free-flight aviary.
Encounters with playful otters and curious marmosets in Freshwater Oasis.
Freshly prepared breakfast, lunch and unlimited snacks, drinks and select alcoholic beverages, lockers, sunscreen, snorkel gear, changing facilities plus all day self parking at Discovery Cove.
*Packages are available with and without the Dolphin Swim Experience. 
 Offer valid for active 1 Year, 2 Year SeaWorld Orlando, Busch Gardens Tampa Bay, Aquatica, or Adventure Island Pass Members and Platinum Pass Members and up to 6 guests. Limited availability. Not valid with any other promotions or offers. Member must be present and show active membership card at time of check in to receive rate. Pricing is for one-day admission to Discovery Cove. Reservation does not include admission to SeaWorld, Busch Gardens or Aquatica. Not valid on previously booked reservations. Other restrictions may apply. Valid for reservations and visits January 1-31, May 1 -31 & November 1- 31, 2013 only.


----------



## Swintonowl

I live in the UK and tried to purchase the super grover pass but the website will not let me. I can get a friend to purchase for me using their address and credit card, if they do this will I be able to pick up the pass?, what ID do I need to have? If I purchased one for my daughter (3 year old) would she also need ID?


----------



## ncfamily

Children do not need ID.  I'd imagine your passport would be sufficient for ID for yourself.  I know folks who have had relatives buy their passes, shouldn't be any different for you.


----------



## Totopez

Swintonowl said:


> I live in the UK and tried to purchase the super grover pass but the website will not let me. I can get a friend to purchase for me using their address and credit card, if they do this will I be able to pick up the pass?, what ID do I need to have? If I purchased one for my daughter (3 year old) would she also need ID?



I had the same problem, but there is actually nothing in the terms preventing foreign residents to buy these passes, so I e-mailed customer service and they processed it manually for me.


----------



## Swintonowl

Totopez said:
			
		

> I had the same problem, but there is actually nothing in the terms preventing foreign residents to buy these passes, so I e-mailed customer service and they processed it manually for me.



I called and tried to purchase by they wouldn't let me so I ended up using a mail forwarding company reship and sent to a US address.


----------



## tink20

What exactly do you get with the Super Grover Pass?

We want to go to SW, A & BG (FL) and DC first week of June.  I looked on the Sesame site, it wasn't clear. Do you get free preferred parking at all these parks?  What kind of food discounts?  Can you use the food discount on All day dining?

Can I buy just one pass to use for the parking and discounts or do we all have to have the pass? 

Thanks


----------



## andrews_dad

tink20 said:


> What exactly do you get with the Super Grover Pass?
> 
> We want to go to SW, A & BG (FL) and DC first week of June.  I looked on the Sesame site, it wasn't clear. Do you get free preferred parking at all these parks?  What kind of food discounts?  Can you use the food discount on All day dining?
> 
> Can I buy just one pass to use for the parking and discounts or do we all have to have the pass?
> 
> Thanks




The answer to all of your questions are in the first 4 pages of this thread...


----------



## tink20

andrews_dad said:


> The answer to all of your questions are in the first 4 pages of this thread...



Yea, I was just trying to make sure the parking was included, its not very clear on SS site.  That is the main reason I would purchase.  Thanks 

(from their site)

2013 Super Grover Season Pass   





Don't miss this limited time sale on Season Passes! 
 Purchase a 2013 Super Grover Season Pass at 20% off the regular price - Offer ends March 1st!

 With a 2013 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place (thru 10/27/13), SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica (FL, TX), Water Country USA (VA) and Adventure Island (FL) parks during their regular 2013 operating seasons. Not valid for admission during A Very Furry Christmas at Sesame Place. 

 You will also receive the following benefits *at Sesame Place *during the regular 2013 season: 
•FREE Preferred parking 
•30% discount on food and merchandise 
•30% discount on character dining experiences 
•Preferred seating at select shows 
•Ride Again privilege at select attractions 
•Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends 
•Discount admission for visiting friends and relatives and more!
 Restrictions apply. Promotional offer not valid on Ezpay purchases. Offer valid 1/1/13-3/1/13 only. Not valid on past purchases. Cannot be combined with any other offer.


----------



## mieuxmew

livndisney said:


> According to website 2 year Plat at SW San Diego is 330.00 -did you get a sale?
> 
> 1 	SeaWorld San Diego 2-Year Platinum Pass - Adult 	$330.00 	$330.00
> Sub Total 	$330.00
> Shipping & Processing 	$0.00
> Tax 	$0.00
> Edit Cart 	Total 	$330.00



I have been a faithful purchaser of Sesame Place Super Grover passes for years.  Each and every year, sadly, the prices have soared.  (In 2008 we paid $113 per SG pass!)  We go to Williamsburg once or twice a year and decided this fall to buy Busch Gardens Williamsburg passes.  The passes were $320 for 2 years (so same price as Super Grovers) and the pass started the day I purchased them, whereas Super Grovers always expire December 31st.  The price for BG-Williamsburg has gone up to $360.  We are locked into the $320 price and pay for the pass monthly over 24 months (about $14/month per pass).  At the end of the 2 years, BG will continue to bill us monthly at the $14/month rate until we cancel, effectively locking in the price.  

Not for everyone, but if you plan on visiting any park a few times year I thought this was a better deal in the long run.

I considered the San Antonio pass, but I really felt weird having my home park as a park I don't have plans to visit.


----------



## mieuxmew

livndisney said:


> According to website 2 year Plat at SW San Diego is 330.00 -did you get a sale?
> 
> 1 	SeaWorld San Diego 2-Year Platinum Pass - Adult 	$330.00 	$330.00
> Sub Total 	$330.00
> Shipping & Processing 	$0.00
> Tax 	$0.00
> Edit Cart 	Total 	$330.00



I have been a faithful purchaser of Sesame Place Super Grover passes for years.  Each and every year, sadly, the prices have soared.  (In 2008 we paid $113 per SG pass!)  We go to Williamsburg once or twice a year and decided this fall to buy Busch Gardens Williamsburg passes.  The were $320 for 2 years (so same price as Super Grovers) and the pass started the day I purchased them, whereas Super Grovers always expire December 31st.  The price for BG-Williamsburg has gone up to $360.  We are locked into the $320 price and pay for the pass monthly over 24 months (about $14/month per pass).  At the end of the 2 years, BG will continue to bill us monthly at the $14/month rate until we cancel, effectively locking in the price.  

Not for everyone, but if you plan on visiting any park a few times year I thought this was a better deal in the long run.


----------

